

Start and finish an app in one day - kineticac
http://browseology.posterous.com/start-and-finish-one-app-in-one-day-with-us-o

======
kineticac
Inviting all hacker news readers to join us in a very casual and relaxed day
of creating a brand new app in a single day.

We will setup a chatterous room, amongst other fun things to keep us all
interested.

Local hackers are welcome to join us (SF Bay Area).

~~~
catch23
Where are you guys in the SF Bay Area? Bay Area is a big place, for all we
know, you could be located in East Palo Alto.

~~~
kineticac
we are over in Berkeley, though we might just all meet in San Francisco if
there's a big enough crowd at a cafe or some other nice venue with wifi =) The
location will have to be tentative, though I'll pick a spot by tomorrow
afternoon so you guys have a heads up.

If anything, we can just do this remotely on Chatterous. In future events, if
this becomes popular enough, we should probably setup a venue for it =)

~~~
dpnewman
+1 for doing it in person vs chat. much more impact to meet people as far as
future connection.

also - is it one single app being created or everyone teaming up in small
groups or?

~~~
kineticac
we will all be teaming up in small groups, groups which can be made prior or
during the brainstorm sessions in the morning.

We won't be holding this at a venue this time, we didn't know the turnout
would be so big, and don't have enough time to really make it work out.

Next time (which will definitely happen) we will organize a venue (suggestions
welcome) and try to get those around the globe to organize within their
regions as well.

------
wushupork
I like these things as a great way to meet fellow hackers, but every time I've
done this (I've only done 3), I've seen the same thing happen. People get
excited about the app while there, but there seems to be little follow through
afterwards. Even if you do manage to finish the app (which is hard but not
impossible), the point is to have a successful app.

There is often no marketing or promotion of the app or even just adding new
features. For once I'd like to see an app come out of one of these that takes
off. But for that to happen there needs to be follow through and constant work
that goes in after these things and not just during the meeting.I think it
would make a great success story and get more people interested in doing these
things.

------
arfrank
If anyone in the Washington DC area wants to take a crack, shoot me an email.

~~~
tdoggette
The next meetup is this weekend, I think, so if you want to run something like
this around DC, that's a good bit of your audience.

~~~
bmelton
Where does one get information on these meetups? I'm in MD area, working in
NOVA, but this is the first I've heard of it.

------
kineticac
Official chatroom for the event: <http://www.chatterous.com/onedayapp/>

Thank you chatterous for helping us with the mixup with the rooms.

------
kineticac
Announcement: This will be a completely virtual event! Please join the
Chatterous chatroom to participate. We will post up at a cafe in SF, so if you
guys are in SF send me a message. Next time around we will definitely organize
a venue (if you have one in mind, please let me know) since there is such a
big outcome.

Thanks to all! See you early in the morning!

------
csbartus
I'm wondering what kind of tools you are using for such a fast tempo. Are we
headind towards automagically generated web applications?

~~~
kineticac
Everyone probably has their own set of tools, but the tools can be used for
both LARGE and small projects. Usually using popular frameworks for web, or
just doing quick and easy adobe AIR projects would be fairly quick as well.

Web applications could be faster to build, mainly because there is probably a
ton of community support and plugins.

I'm thinking of either using PHP and Smarty Templates, or Ruby on Rail.

------
tome
This sounds like fun. It's the ICFP competition (www.icfpcontest.org) of
webapps!

------
kineticac
The official start time will be 10am PST | 1pm EST, but everyone is invited to
start as early as possible! Those east coasters might get a head start ;)

------
cema
Great idea. I won't be able to participate in it even virtually (have other
plans), but it's inspiring. Maybe next time. Good luck to all and have fun!

~~~
kineticac
we will definitely do this again, and in a more organized manner. This one
will probably all virtual for this round. We will organize some venue and such
in the future.

------
kineticac
If people want to team up, check the chatterous chat on Saturday! come even if
you don't have an idea, it'll be a big brainstorm session.

------
kineticac
The official voice chat: <https://voxli.com/onedayapp>

Try to keep it clean ;)

------
domodomo
Reminds me of Album-A-Day:

<http://crapart.spacebar.org/aad/>

------
kineticac
We have about 10 applicants already! A few YC company reps will pop into the
chatroom and hopefully take part.

